# Update On Welsh-bird - Serious



## DustyKat

I have received a message from Andrea and she has asked that I pass this update onto you all...

Andrea had a scan of her lungs a few days ago and unfortunately it has confirmed that the cancer has spread there. This now also means that her cancer has been upgraded to a Stage 4. 

Understandably this is devastating news for her and those who are close to her. She is so appreciative of the support she has received from the members of this forum and will continue to check in here when she is able. 

Andrea has asked if we could please respect her privacy at this very, very  difficult time and keep contact with her via this thread only. 

Dusty.


----------



## AndiGirl

This is so sad.  Andrea, you are still in my heart and prayers.  May you find comfort and peace.  Lots of love to you.


----------



## rygon

awful news. Thoughts go out to her and her family


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I don't know what to say other than she's always in my thoughts. 

Thanks for the update dusty, do you know what the action plan is now?


----------



## Dexky

Very sorry to hear this And and Julien.  You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

No doubt about it, Andrea and her family are in my thoughts, love and prayers.


----------



## Entchen

Praying for comfort through this difficult journey, Andrea and family.


----------



## archie

Thank you for the up-date, thinking about you Andrea at this very difficult time, keep strong xx


----------



## HeatherMN

Thinking of you and your family during this hard time! You have lots and lots of people praying for you around the globe!!


----------



## Grumbletum

This is devastating news, Andrea. If only love could heal, because there is so much of it coming your way xxx


----------



## Rebecca85

So sorry to hear this, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

This is so sad and horrible.  I don't have the words to express how heartbreaking this is.  Andrea has been through so much lately, it's just not fair.  Andrea, if you're reading this, I'm sending you all the happy thoughts, hugs, well wishes, luck, and whatever else I can muster up.  I will keep you in my thoughts, and I hope you are able to beat this!


----------



## LOSTnut

Keep on fighting -- my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## bruscar

All my love to you Andrea, you are 100% in my thoughts and prayers.

All my love

Bruscar


----------



## dreamintwilight

Praying over here! So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## gypsigirl28

My thoughts and prayer are with you Andrea and family.  Keep up the fight


----------



## Terriernut

I'm praying for you Andrea.  Wish there was something I could do for you.  You know you need only ask.

Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bushydougie

I agree withe everything above. You are always in my thoughts Andrea and this is devastating news. But I know what you are like and I know that you will be fighting this completely. 
If there is anything I can do to help at all please let me know
You shall continue to be in my thoughts and prayers over this difficult time
Much love
xxxxxx


----------



## vickie_x

This is terrible to hear  Both Andrea and her family are still in my thoughts and prayers. Lots of love <3


----------



## glum chump

Dusty: Thank you so much for the update.

Andrea: I hope you can find a place inside you to keep hope, vitality, and your spirit alive.  You also have spark and spunk in spades, and so I hope you can find a way to keep kicking and screaming. And having a good cry. 

Wishing you much tenderness, strength, and care as you and your family negotiate all of the news.

Sending you all the healing energy I can muster,

Kismet


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I am at a loss for words ...
Sending all the love in the world to you Andrea.

~T~


----------



## DustyKat

> Do you know what the action plan is now?


They have now developed a more holistic approach to Andrea's treatment, that is, involving all the doctors that care for her, so her GI and GP are also on board with what is happening and can assist with her care. Andrea's GI is keeping a close eye on the CD side of things. 

As you know the remaining cancer around her bowel, lymph nodes, has been removed and now the chemotherapy dosage has been increased and regime upgraded to deal with the secondaries in the lung. 

Dusty.


----------



## Keona

YO!!!


----------



## Scifimom

:stinks: CANCER STINKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad2::mad2: :mad2: :mad2::mad2::mad2:

ARGHHHHHHHHHH

Possiive thoughts from Greece for Andrea.

and

:ymad::ymad::ymad::ymad::ymad::ymad::ymad::ymad:

for cancer


----------



## Becca1991

So sorry to hear that Andrea even tho u don't know me and i don't u, i am thinking of you


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Thanks for info dusty, do I dare ask the prognosis?


----------



## xJillx

Sending thoughts and prayers your way each and every day, Andrea.  XOXO


----------



## littlemissh

I am so sad to hear this. Thinking of you, your family and friends.


----------



## DustyKat

> do I dare ask the prognosis?


20-40% at 5 years...

Dusty.


----------



## Becca1991

Can i ask do they know how the cancer started was its meds or just the disease??
Thanks


----------



## mayhavecrohn's

*dont know her but she is in my throughts and prayers*

Andrea and her family are in my thoughts, love and prayers


----------



## Misty-Eyed

DustyKat said:


> 20-40% at 5 years...
> 
> Dusty.


I'm completely gutted for her.

At least there's still a chance. I hope she's still going to fight it. 

How is she coping now, Dusty? It was nice to see her old self post last week, but that was before this news. 

She really is the most inspirational person I know.


----------



## margie

Andrea if you are reading this, I know that if anyone can beat this too, you can.  You are a very strong lady.  You have always been here to support me and I can never thank you enough.

I have you and your family in my thoughts and prayers through your journey in healing.


----------



## Mayflower537

You are in my thoughts, Andrea.


----------



## DustyKat

> How is she coping now, Dusty?


Yes, she is fighting it hun. She is determined to give it all she possibly can. 

Being such early days yet I have to say that she is struggling with all that is happening to her. It remains a very emotional time and she is trying her best to fully understand and comprehend what will happen with her treatment, how this is going to impact on her and what the future holds. She will get there but it is going to take some time yet. 

Andrea is so appreciative of all the love, prayers, thoughts and well wishes that you are sending, it truly does make a difference. She would also like thank everyone for respecting her privacy at this very difficult time. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Good, I'm glad! She's the toughest cookie I know! Well, e-know. 

Thanks for answering all my questions, Dusty! I'm sure you've been a rock to her through this. 

I really hope things pick up for her soon. Emotionally and physically.


----------



## Terriernut

I believe in miracles.  And if anyone I know deserves it, it is Andrea.  Thank you Dusty for keeping us updated.

Andrea, you must feel like a herd of Elephants just ran you down emotionally and physically.  You can be a mouse now.  You know, the one with the finger up???  As you choose my lovely girl.  Always here for you.
:Karl::Karl::Karl:


----------



## Jennifer

It may be a long road Andrea but you're concurring it one day at a time and are doing a fantastic job. Keep up the good fight! We're all here for you.


----------



## MattsMum

Keep fighting Andrea. Prayers and thoughts with you at this difficult time.
Nic x


----------



## Astra

Hi everyone

Just had a chat with R Andrea, she's ok considering.
At the moment she's back in hospital and in isolation. The chemo will resume tomorrow.
Can't say anymore than that at the moment.
It's so unfair, I'm finding it hard. 
Hope tomorrow is a better day for her, just keep fighting Andrea!
Love you tons xxxxxx


----------



## MattsMum

Thinking of you, keep smiling And x


----------



## jordan29

You are in our thoughts and prayers Andrea xx


----------



## Grumbletum

Lots of love and healing wishes for you Andrea. You're never far from my mind xxxx


----------



## allieinwonder

You are in my thoughts and prayers Andrea! Remember we are all fighting with you.


----------



## Terriernut

Andrea, as you've requested that we dont contact you except on this list I've respected your wishes.  

But honey, I'm missing you so much.  I know you are doing what you can to fight the fight of your life.  And I wish more than anything I could take away your pain and your fear, and make you well.

I'm thinking of you all the time.  And I'm sending you as much strength and love as can go through from Dunstable to Wales.
I love you, you beautiful, special lady.


----------



## littlemissh

Thinking of you Andrea and still wishing you luck, hoping you are still finding some fun and happy parts in each day.


----------



## DustyKat

*Update - Serious*

Things have taken a turn for the worse for Andrea...

Her body has not been coping with the higher doses of chemo and she has now been taken to ICU. Her heart is racing and she has developed a fever. Hopefully some time spent there, and with procedures done, she will soon be back on the ward and feeling much better.

Dusty.


----------



## Entchen

Oh, dear. Thank you for the update, Dusty.

Hugs to you, Andrea. One moment at a time.


----------



## Grumbletum

Oh God, when is this poor girl going to get a break? :-( Thank you Dusty and Joan for keeping us posted. Xxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

WTF !!! 

Oh Andrea honey...we're all with you in spirit !!  Hang in there ... 
I just can't believe this !! :voodoo::voodoo:

so much love coming your way !!
~T~


----------



## Dexky

Thanks Dusty!  Andrea, know you are never far from my thoughts!  I'm looking forward to happier times soon!!!


----------



## gypsigirl28

Thanks for the update Dusty

My thoughts and prayers are with you Andrea!!!


----------



## Kris

Thank you for updating! We are all praying for you!


----------



## AndiGirl

Andrea, you are a beautiful person who touched many lives including many of us here at the forum.  You are loved and prayed for.  Hugs to you, sweetie.


----------



## Keona

Hang in there Andrea... thinking of you often and knowing that you will pull through this.  I have a massive chocolate Easter egg here with your name on it haha.. (will take longer to eat than the last one)   Actually may need to trade it in for a carob egg for you .. 

Hang in -- YOU CAN DO THIS!!

Wendy


----------



## Terriernut

Thank you for updating Dusty.

This is so heartbreaking.  Love and prayers Andrea.


----------



## MattsMum

Hang on in there angel- you're still needed down here for years to come yet!
Nic and Matt xx


----------



## vickie_x

You're in my thoughts and prayers Andrea, sending all the love in the world your way! x


----------



## JudithC

Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Welsh-bird

Hi all,
In view of the current situation here, thought it best that one of us come on here and update. And's unable so it's left to me!
Firstly, thanks again for the continued support and wishes left here for her. It really does mean a lot to us all.
Secondly, Dusty, Joan, thank you both so much for your continued love and support and for keeping this updated so that I don't have to do it! lol

As you are aware And has been in ICU since around midnight our time. Her heart beat just went racing off and was needing to be stabilised. In the end, after shocking her, they managed to get it back to a more normal rate. Her temps high, and pain management is a bit hit and miss right now. She's either in pain, or completely wiped out on drugs and sleeps fpr 24 hours. We just can't seem to find an acceptable balance- but are working on it! They are hoping that later today, she will be moved back into isolation and back on to a normal ward. 
Her new chemo dose is proving to be problematic. She really isn't coping too well on it at all. Today, in view of the past few days side effects, it has been decided to stop it. Right now, we are unsure if this will just be for the coming week, or if it's for good. And's having a full team meeting tomorrow afternoon with all of her consultants and our family GP. They must decide if continuing the treatment that is causing so many probs will be at all beneficial. If so, do we continue in the hope she gets over this initial stage, or reduce the dose, but hope it remains therapeutic. There is also the third option of stopping it and just letting the cancer  take its natural course. I'm sure And will be fighting to continue with chemo, but it really is out of our hands now.

For now, she's bearing up as much as any of us. It's been a long week, and she is exhausted but still unable to sleep properly or for more than an hour at a time. They have restarted her Neupogen injections this afternoon in the hope of increasing her ANC and then possibly allowing her to go home. She hopes later this week, we just say let's wait and see! 
In between the bad hours there are still LOTS of good ones. The smile, the laughs are still there. Dusty she says to remind you that she's still waiting on her ticket ...enough said really!
Right I've waffled enough and was meant to just post a few words. 
This isn't meant to be a 'sad' update- for now And is still fighting, and until she stops we still have hope.- As long as she keeps smiling and laughing we have hope!
She does think she's turned in to the BIGGEST moaner on Earth right now- little does she know how much we're all moaning behind the scenes. Its way more than her!! lol
Again thank you for everything. I know someone will be here tomorrow to update as soon as we know where her future treatment lies.
J xx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Thank you so much Julien for taking the time to write that and update us all!
I'm so happy to hear that she's still feisty and kicking and screaming her way to health..and laughing here and there is the best ! 
Keep up the good fight And!! 

luv ya,
~T~


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Knowing that she's still smiling is such a relief. Her positive attitude and shining personality has been greatly missed here recently but it's a huge comfort to know that she's still fighting and smiling. 

I really hope you get back on track soon, Andrea! Hope the meeting goes well


----------



## MattsMum

Thinking of you, keep smiling sweetheart.
Nic x


----------



## littlemissh

Please send my best wishes and luck to Andrea along with everyone else on here!


----------



## Grumbletum

Thank you Julien. You must all be exhausted too and this update is much appreciated. Much love to you all and a kiss and hug for our And. Xxx


----------



## Terriernut

Thank you Julian for updating us, even though I know you must be 'hitting the wall' with exhaustion and worry yourself.  It means alot to all of us that you've updated us.

Andrea, my dearest favourite Welshy.  You are a shining light to us all.  My sincerest wish is that they can find a way to help you to beat this.  You are incredible Andrea, what more can I say. :worthy:

Even though I only have known you for a short time, you have been an inspiration to me.  I love you very much and I want you to know that nothing would give me more happiness than to see you well and travelling again.

God bless.


----------



## DougUte

Andrea, I am so sorry to hear this.  We will be praying for you.  Hang in there!


----------



## Terriernut

Joshua, this is not the time or the place for this here now.


----------



## David

All my best to you Andrea.  Much love your way.



JoshuaB said:


> Hi Andrea. I'm new here and this is the first post I'm replying to


And last.


----------



## DustyKat

Hey Welshy, :bigwave:

I know the past few weeks have been so very difficult and now the last couple of days so very emotional and in many ways devastating. 

I know that you think you moan too much and that you are just an ordinary lady that has nothing special to offer.

I know that you want to fight this with all your heart and soul and that perhaps the ability to do that may be taken away from you. 

I know you hate being in hospital. 

I know you hate Crohns disease and cancer.

BUT I also...

Know that you are not a moaner Welshy. 

Know that you are no ordinary Lady. 

Know that this whole thing F#$%ing sucks and leaves me wondering if there is any justice in this world.

Know that you are an inspiration to so many, that you are indeed a guardian angel to some, that you are positive influence in the lives of so many.

Know that the people whose paths you cross are indeed blessed. 

Know that the members of this forum love you, care for you, worry about you, think about you and wish more than anything that your cancer can be cured. 

Know that you will never be forgotten. 

I love ya mate, always...:Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## gypsigirl28

Well said Dustykat...

Andrea- you are in my thoughts and prayers always..


----------



## MattsMum

Andrea sweetheart, I only got to speak with you for an hour, but in that time you left a big impression. Thank you so much for taking the time to come and check on me and to sit and talk, and to point my in the direction of this forum! I never realised you were so ill!
Your smile speaks volumes, could make anyone melt. Your energy and will for life is admirable.
It's time for you to look after no1 now sweetie. Let the docs do their work and take care of you. No more running around picking up after other patients. Rest.
Thinking of you, hoping and praying everything goes your way tomorrow.
Nic, Dan, Ella and Matt xxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

> Andrea sweetheart, I only got to speak with you for an hour,


completely jealous that you got to see her face to face !!  I'm glad you did though and she brought you here to us


----------



## Scifimom

Nothing to add, just lots of :wub::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl:


----------



## Astra

Don't know what to say, Andrea has heard it all from me on the phone.
I can't cope, I'm going AWOL for a bit.


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

Andrea had the meeting today with her doctors to discuss her future treatment.... 

She will have a heart test tomorrow. If that shows problems with her heart then there will be no return to treatment. 

If her heart is okay then chemo will resume in 2 weeks but at the first sign of heart/lung problems it will be discontinued. 

I know I don't have you tell that Andrea and Julien are devastated. 

Dusty.


----------



## bushydougie

Andrea I have everything crossed and my thoughts, love and prayers are with you. 
I sure as hell hope that tomorrow brings some bloody good news at last. 
Dusty - thank you for keeping us all updated. Some of your posts must be so hard to actually write but we all appreciate you taking the time to let us know the latest
Much love 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<3 <3


----------



## LOSTnut

Oh, what discouraging news!

Much strength to Andrea and Julian and here's to a STRONG HEART that will allow treatment! 

Keeping all appendages crossed for a good result tomorrow!


----------



## Terriernut

Andrea your heart is your strength.  I hope this was only a blip and the test comes out good for you tomorrow so you can continue your fight.

Thank you Dusty, for all you do.


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I'm just praying that her heart is and continues to be ok. At least there is still hope.


----------



## LindaS

Andrea, I am new here and don't know you, but after reading this thread, please know that I am pulling for you.


----------



## Entchen

Your heart is beautiful, Andrea. All of you is. Praying that your beautiful heart is well enough for you to continue treatment.


----------



## DougUte

We will keep Andrea and Julien in our prayers. May there please be good news tomorrow.


----------



## Scifimom

In Greece is already tomorrow (July 12th) Hoping for good news for Andrea.


:Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl:


----------



## Keona

your heart is perfect in so many ways Andrea - sending you a healthy one .. just in case!!  - We've got your back!!!!


----------



## MumofOli

Keep fighting Andrea - you are always in our thoughts.

Big hugs


Treena


----------



## Crohn's Mom

sitting here and hoping no news = good news ??

All my love and hugs Andrea!


----------



## Ian

Ditto on what Crohn's Mom said. I'm crossing everything I have (I'm quite flexible so I can even give you a full lotus position!).

I am just so sad, Andrea. I talk about you all the time to family and friends, they all know what a huge help and comfort you've been to me and what you've gone through. I feel like we've met even though we haven't, and they feel like they know you too. My mum's as upset as I am! It's just so fucking unfair. It takes the piss how many brutal blows you've been dealt, and you've handled them all with so much maturity and grace (unlike me!), it's incredibly admirable and to be honest, baffling. I don't think I'm alone here when I say I just don't know how you do it. This is why you're such an inspiration to so many here (I can feel you cringing all the way from Cardiff but it's true). You seem to be able to do the impossible (like smile in the face of all of this), and it's really time you were rewarded for being so bloody awesome. I have to believe things will work out because nothing else makes sense to me.

Thinking of you all the time. I don't pray but I think I will today x


----------



## bruscar

loads of love Andrea,

fight as we all know you can, thinking of you constantly !!

bruscar


----------



## DougUte

I hope no new is good news.  Keeping up our prayers for you.


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

Good news! Andrea's heart results show there is no problem! :thumleft:

The next couple of weeks they will be keeping a close on her before final plans are made about recommencing chemo.

Although Andrea is in good spirits and is so appreciative of all the calls, emails and PM's the family have again asked if we could please keep contact to this thread only. I know you guys will understand. :smile:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## MattsMum

So glad to hear good news at last.
Keep up the good work sweetie, and keep smiling. This news has made my day!
Thinking of you,( just wish you were back at this hospital.)
Nic x


----------



## bushydougie

Thank you so much for that update. I was nervous to even read what you had posted but am so very happy to hear that news 
About bloody time for some good news for you Andrea!
xxxxx


----------



## StarGirrrrl

I am so incredibly happy to hear that, made my day!!

Sending love and good wishes to Andrea, her family and friends.


----------



## Terriernut

Great news that her lovely and beautiful heart can take it.  Here's hoping all goes well now!

More love and prayers rushing to Wales!


----------



## DougUte

YES!!!!!  Good news at last for Andrea!  I am soooo glad to hear it.  May things continue to go well.


----------



## Entchen

Wow, wow, wow, hurray for you, Andrea!


----------



## Kris

Finaly, good news! Stay strong


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Ahhh !  We all knew she had an amazing heart !!  

Yeah! so happy to hear some good news for once...
Now...FIGHT ON ANDREA !!
 XOXOXOXOXOXO

~T~


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm so excited that Andrea's finally gotten some happy news for once!    This is wonderful!  Dusty, thank you so much for the update - next one better be just as good!


----------



## tiloah

DustyKat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Good news! Andrea's heart results show there is no problem! :thumleft:


Oh this is the best thing I've heard in a long time! So glad to hear it. 

:applause:


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Oh my word, I am SO relieved! 

This is such good news! You go, Andrea! Hopefully the good news shall continue!


----------



## JudithC

Am so happy to hear this very good news.    God be with you Andrea.   Fight the good fight.


----------



## LOSTnut

Yay, whoohoo and hooorrrayy! 
What a relief for Andrea, Julian and all of us! 
Hopefully more good news to come in the near future!


----------



## Keona




----------



## JudithC

Love the fireworks Keona....perfect for this celebration.


----------



## HeatherMN

Great news!! Keep it coming


----------



## Becca1991

Thats good news!! lets hope theres more positive things to come.


----------



## Jer's Girl

Yayyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MumofOli

Knew you could do it Welshy!

Always in our thoughts.

Loads of hugs


Treena


----------



## Mayflower537

That's such good news.  Best of luck to you, Andrea!!


----------



## xJillx

Hooray!  Let's hope good news keeps coming!


----------



## Astra

Andrea's gone home, her call, she's had enough
I will update later, gonna phone her now
xxx


----------



## Grumbletum

Thanks Joan. I know you'll give her our love and big hugs to you too xxx


----------



## Terriernut

Thank you Joan, I know this is a horrible time for you too.


----------



## Astra

Thanks girls, don't worry bout me!

I've spoken to R Andrea, she's ok, really she is! Still laughing, still taking the piss outa me, still putting the world to rights!
We chatted for ages, and I asked her what she was up to
Watching Golf! WTF!!!
Nowt down for her, I'd rather be strung up by me eyelids from the nearest lampost!

I always feel good, knowing she's doing ok.
She'll keep fighting, I guarantee it, besides we've got a rave to go to in August, me and R Andrea!
TTFN xxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Good to hear, Joan!!!!

But seriously, Andrea? GOLF? lol. Guess I can't really talk, my man actually went to see it in person!

Hope you're enjoying your home comforts!


----------



## tiloah

Astra101 said:


> We chatted for ages, and I asked her what she was up to
> Watching Golf! WTF!!!


:rof:



Astra101 said:


> She'll keep fighting, I guarantee it, besides we've got a rave to go to in August, me and R Andrea!
> TTFN xxx


Thanks for keeping us updated, as always. Much love to everyone.


----------



## JudithC

You're so kind to keep us advised Joan.   I'm fairly new here, but can remember during my journey with cancer a few years ago how I just needed to get away a bit from all the medical 'stuff' and certainly from the hospital.    Andrea needs a breather and time to think, and to absorb.   And quite obviously she has very good friends from this forum who are sending her the best thoughts and prayers.   You are all so generous with your kindness and compassion.


----------



## Dexky

Thanks Dusty and Joan for keeping up with her and letting us all know how she's doing!


----------



## dreamintwilight

I've been MIA for a bit and I'm so happy to come back to good news!


----------



## AndiGirl

Andrea, you are awesome!  I'm so glad to hear your good news.  I sure hope you are enjoying your time at home.  We all love and miss you sweetie!


----------



## MattsMum

Thinking of you sweetie. Keep up the good fight.
Much love xx


----------



## Grant

My Thoughts are with Welshy & family. What this lady has been through is simply mind boggling & she comes out fighting again & again & you know what-I reckon she'll beat this too. I've felt very sorry for myself @ times but this lady is an inspiration to all on how to approach & fight against illness.
Very Best Wishes
Grant


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

Andrea has been having a couple of niggly things going on whilst at home so her docs wanted her back in hospital. It's nothing serious but as you can imagine with all that Welshy has been through lately they are erring to caution! 

They have tweaked a few things and she is now feeling more comfortable and much better overall. She is in good spirits and has asked that I thank you for all your continued messages of love and support, it really does lift her spirits to read them. She is also very appreciative of you all respecting the request for privacy as it is allowing her the rest she so desperately needs after all that has gone on over the past few weeks. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Astra

Thanks Dusty
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hey it was nice to be home for a little while right? You'll be back there soon enough. Keep resting and keep up the good work cause you've been doing great!


----------



## ChefShazzy

Keep it up, Andrea, you are in my thoughts throughout the day!!!:Flower:


----------



## DougUte

Sorry your back in the hospital. Sounds like you will be home again soon. We are praying for you.


----------



## MattsMum

Hey sweetie. Sorry your back here again.
Will drop in on you a little later.
Keep smiling,
Nic xx


----------



## littlemissh

Fingers crossed you will get another little spell at home soon.


----------



## Welsh-bird

Hi all, 
Thank you again for the continued support here. Really does mean so much to us all back here.
Dusty, Joan, again many thanks for the updates.
And's just waiting to go for xrays/scan. She's been having some problems again with LRQ pain, and not being able to straighten her leg and vomitng. They are querrying a possible obstruction or another abscess. Whatever it is, it certainly looks to be Crohns related and not cancer related. Good news for us.!

Will come back to update as soon as we know whats happening. For now though, she still remains hopeful and positive. Wouldn't say she's the happiest bunny, but has certainly been worse!
J x


----------



## MumofOli

Thank you so much for keeping us updated.  Please send Andrea loads of hugs and love, she is always in our thoughts.

Keep fighting, you are one tough cookie!

Much love

Treena x


----------



## Terriernut

Thanks for updating us J!  Keep fightin' and givin' it hell Welshy!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Astra

Just spoken to R Andrea, and she's doing ok.
she's not got an obstruction, but there's some narrowing.
Andrea is on Pentasa but unfortunately cannot take anything else for the CD at this moment in time. She's hoping the chemo can commence next Monday.
Andrea also has a meeting with work bosses tomorrow regarding her absences, and if these bastards sack her, they betta run and hide! Her solicitor will sue the arse off them!
So, everyone, send lotsa good luck for Andrea tomorrow and that it's not gonna be a dismissal.
xxx


----------



## MattsMum

Good to hear that its not an obstruction And. Was worried when I saw you earlier.
Keep smiling sweetie, you will get there.:rosette2:
Nic and Matt xx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

If her work bosses sack her then they do not have a shred of decency in their bodies. I can't believe that it should be an issue considering what she's been through! Grrrr

Hope you enjoyed your few days at home though, Andrea. Have been thinking of you. Lots of love xXx


----------



## old_motters

Astra101 said:


> Just spoken to R Andrea, and she's doing ok.
> she's not got an obstruction, but there's some narrowing.
> Andrea is on Pentasa but unfortunately cannot take anything else for the CD at this moment in time. She's hoping the chemo can commence next Monday.
> Andrea also has a meeting with work bosses tomorrow regarding her absences, and if these bastards sack her, they betta run and hide! Her solicitor will sue the arse off them!
> So, everyone, send lotsa good luck for Andrea tomorrow and that it's not gonna be a dismissal.
> xxx


Running and hiding won't be enough.  Are they well known enough to boycott?


----------



## Welsh-bird

Hi all, I guess I've been beaten by Joans update.
Just to say that Ands still's a bit low, but is holding her own. We see her Gastro tomorrow and will decide on a course of action from there.

@Old_motters, for now, would rather keep her employer confidential until after tomorrows hearing. Im sure you'll understand. As for boycotting, it wouldnt be an option. Thanks for the consideration.

Im sure someone will be along tomorrow to update here.
Thanks again all for your continued support.
J x


----------



## Becca1991

Glad to hear things going ok, but i don't think her bosses can fire someone if they are ill, and if they do that is so unfair.


----------



## Dexky

Astra101 said:


> Andrea also has a meeting with work bosses tomorrow regarding her absences, and if these bastards sack her, they betta run and hide! Her solicitor will sue the arse off them!
> So, everyone, send lotsa good luck for Andrea tomorrow and that it's not gonna be a dismissal.
> xxx


Do her bosses know what she's going through??  I can't imagine they'd be stupid enough to fire her!


----------



## bushydougie

Andrea, hope all goes well tomorrow with work. Can't quite believe that they want to see you at the moment 
I am thinking of you often and as always am wishing you stronger, happier and healthier. 
Can't wait for the time when you are ready to come back on here with that fighting spirit of yours 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DougUte

Can't believe they want to have the hearing tomorrow. If they fire Andrea I hope you folks sue them.  Do they really know what you guys have been going through?


----------



## MattsMum

Keep fighting sweetie.
Thinking of you, Nic xx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Thinking about you Andrea...actually I'm always thinking about you!
I hope things went well with your meeting and maybe you're even feeling just a tad bit better today? Even for a few moments would be nice for you!
Hang in there sweet girl!

all my love,
~T~


----------



## vness1208

so srry to hear that. my thoughts and prayers are with you & your family.. stay strong and positive.


----------



## AndiGirl

I will send more prayers.  If those people had any decency, they wouldn't even consider termination.  They made a movie for Lifetime Television here in America about a family that went through something similar.  The family won, and they developed, "The Family Medical/Leave Act."  

Andrea, you are loved and have so many warm wishes.  God bless you and your family.


----------



## Kris

I check this site everyday for updates. I hope you get relief soon!! God Bless you and your family. This hits so close to home for all of us and we wish you the best.


----------



## Astra

Thank you to everybody for rooting for Andrea and all the lovely messages for her.
Andrea is not so good today, Crohn's is very active and she is in pain. There's not a lot they can give her at the moment because of the chemo. She is having IV hydrocortisone 4 times a day tho.
I'm praying that tomorrow is a better day for our precious friend Andrea
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bushydougie

Thanks for the update Joan. 
I too hope tomorrow is a much brighter day for Andrea 
xxxxxx


----------



## bruscar

Hey Welshy,

Sorry i havent been on lately but i am honestly thinking about you all the time.

You are so so strong and determined, you can do it girly . . . 

All my love from across the water

Bruscar

XXXXX


----------



## Astra

Hey everyone!
Andrea has had an excellent day today and is feeling sooooooooooo much better!
And tomorrow she is having some morpheine patches-12mg- for pain relief.
We had a good laugh, she is doing ok!
And cos of this, I'm ok too!
Onards & Upwards? yeah, you bet!
xxx


----------



## AndiGirl

That's good news.  I'm glad you are in good spirits Andrea.  God bless you!


----------



## littlemissh

That's great news, thanks Joan!


----------



## MattsMum

Good luck for Monday sweetie. Thank you so much for your time and patience today.Will be thinking of you.:hug:
Nic, Matt and Ella xxxx


----------



## Guest555

Great!  I just hope the good news keeps on coming.


----------



## bushydougie

Yay!
Long may it continue
x


----------



## Keona

Im still stuck on this whole GOLF thing... really Andrea??  GOLF?
What do they have you on 

Glad to hear you had a better day!


----------



## DustyKat

*Excellent News...Welshy Won!!!*

her workplace hearing! They have had to provide her with a relocation package which includes the following...

An office based job...no customer contact, flexi time, must have a desk close to the loo, unlimited breaks, adjustment to sick leave, no late night working and no work targets! 

This is just fab Welshy...:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Infinity and Beyond mate, :hug:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## JudithC

Re workplace hearing.   That is such excellent news.   Let's keep the good news coming.


----------



## MattsMum

Great news And. 
Hope that everything goes well today, and that you may resume chemo on Monday.
Nic, Matt and Ella xx


----------



## littlemissh

Great news about work, it will mean one less worry.
Good luck for monday Andrea, keep smiling )


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Loving the good news! Long may it continue! Yey!


----------



## Guest555

More good news.  Keep it coming!


----------



## bushydougie

Too bloody right! Am glad that's all worked out for you Andrea. They've done nothing more than you should rightfully expect!
I hope that a little bit of sunshine is re entering your life at last
xxxx


----------



## LOSTnut

Phantastic news on both fronts -- work and personal. How wonderful, Andrea -- hang in there since the good news keep on coming!  
Hugs!!!


----------



## Terriernut

Whooop There It Is........(old song for you youngsters)

A victory for our Welshy!!  You keep racking up those wins young lady!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allieinwonder

That's awesome!!! What great news!


----------



## Welsh-bird

*It's me!!!!!*

Wow...I am so overwhelmed reading all of this. 
THANK YOU all so very much for the messages of support and love left here. Really is so touching, and thoughtful of you all.

Just reading back the events of the past few weeks...doesn't seem real, and feels like its happening/happened to someone else! Good job I'm not keeping a diary- the enteries here more than make up for it. Though I doubt I'll ever wish to visit 2011 again once this is all over.!!

I'm not sure where to start. It's been a bumpy ride so far, and is yet to get anywhere near then end. 

I'll start with the GOOD news- As you know, work lost it's battle to sack me. There should be a smilie which shows a little guy sticking up his middle finger- cos that's what I'm doing right now. Really didn't expect this outcome, but it's good news, and I hope to return soon.
Oz and I are still getting along brilliantly. We have our 'off' days, but it's never worse than it was with UC. Chemo seems to have an effect on output, but its more than manageable.
Bloods are improving daily, and my ANC is getting back to being somewhere near where it should be.
All surgical scars are almost completely healed- and NO infections along the way.:ybiggrin:

On the other hand- I'm now back at the Cancer hospital. Boy I f*@*@*g HATE this place with a passion. Everyone here seems more ill than I. It's so far removed from my Gastro ward, where everything was so much laid back.
I feel a fraud being here- taking a bed that someone else could possibly need more than I.
We had hoped that chemo would resume on Monday. Its been a 2 week break now, and we need to get back on top of thing's. Told today that it won't be happening Monday- God knows when it will resume!
My bloody cough is annoying the hell outta me, and possibly everyone in sight. It's been here MONTHS now, and has obviously taken to my lungs so much that it refuses to leave. Well its time it found a new home and took its friends Crohns and Cancer with it. This Welshy is no more accomodating!

I have turned into THE BIGGEST MOANER EVER!! I even find myself thinking 'get a bloody grip And!', or 'Just shut the f**c up And!'

I've started to watch GOLF!!?? BUT its somewhat therapeutic watching someone whack the crap out of a little ball. The driving range will be on my list of to do thing's on my way home...

I've frightened the crap into Dusty, and am eternally threatening to land in Oz sometime soon.  Well honey- its no threat. I'm currently at terminal 5 and will land in Sydney on Sunday. Will expect you there with champagne on ice to welcome me!!:ybiggrin:

Have I mentioned I moan loads....:boring:

Right, I could go on forever, but I'm sure most of you have lives to get back to!
Thanks again for the messages. I will be around more often from now- my head isn't in the bucket or down the loo as much as it was, so typing is much easier!

Before I sign out...Dusty, Joan THANK YOU both so much. Thanks for being here through the vomiting, the tears, the drugged up to my tits moments. You really have made this crap few weeks much crappier !!! lol
Joan- hope 'Fizz' is settling in nicely. BE NICE!! Love ya xxx
Dusty - See you Sunday!! Infinity and beyond xxxxx

Hope you ALL have a great weekend.
Love to you all
And xxxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Andrea, it is SO GOOD to hear from you, yourself, you have no idea. 

I think we all moan about our problems way more than you have, and you have been going through the wringer this year! You're a rock and deep down you know it! 

Lots of love and keep smiling xXx


----------



## Terriernut

She's no moaner......she's a laaaadyyyyyyyyy.  

Gods sake it's good to hear your 'voice'.  You keep up with the battle, cause you is special.  Not spechul, SPECIAL!!!!

And you dont MOAN!  Said it before, saying it again.  If you WANT to moan, you have every god given right to bloody do so!!!  Now, enjoy those bum facials and keep winning those battles!! After all...your WELSH!!  And we all know the Welsh kick ass!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Astra

Hey! So good to see you back on here Andrea, you're defo feeling much better, yeah?
I'll speak to you tomorrow, I'll need some respite from Fizz-Bomb!
She's asleep at the mo, thank god!
For everyone, Fizz-Bomb is my sisters JR and I'm dog sitting for 2 weeks, bloody hell's fire!
Love ya And, you ARE special, and not just in a Sunshine Bus way! lol
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DustyKat

Sunday!!! 

I'm not standing at the bloody airport with a cardboard sign!!! 

Love ya Welshy...:Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky

Terriernut said:


> She's no moaner......she's a laaaadyyyyyyyyy.


Lady my ass!!!  Hahaha!!  Good to hear from you And!


----------



## bushydougie

Yay! Amazing to hear from you. So glad that you are back amonst us all. You have been missed!
Nothing wrong with a good old moan and if anyone deserves to you do! Get it off your chest (so to speak) 
Yay
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xJillx

So good to hear from you, Andrea.  Thank you for the update.

I hope you know what an inspiration you are.  You are a very strong individual with such a positive attitude.  Thank you for being you.


----------



## AndiGirl

It's always good to hear from you.  Please continue to rest, pamper yourself, and get help if you need it.  You are one strong lady!  May God continue to bless and protect you.


----------



## Entchen

Andrea, next summer we will be expecting pictures of you winning the LPGA tour. No pressure. 

xo


----------



## MattsMum

Hope things are continuing to go well And.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Astra

Andrea is on her way home!!
Yay!
Now she can have a lovely long bath and her own bed.
But............. she's ditched the golf, she's gonna watch the Formula One instead!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest555

> But............. she's ditched the golf, she's gonna watch the Formula One instead!


Good, that will help her sleep.


----------



## MattsMum

Great news And. Hope you're soon well enough for chemo to resume.
Thinking of you:kiss:
Nic xx


----------



## Welsh-bird

Thanks guy's...
The F1 has now been replaced with Cricket- I know bloody tragic eh!? lol

Do you ever have one of those days where EVERYTHING seems to be going wrong.? Well today's just one of those for me. Back here on the ward having some blood as Hgb down to 9, but didn't have time to open my mail before leaving the house. Brought it here, and it's from bloody HR (work), writing to notify me that I've been overpaid since March- and now they want it back. Fair enough, but they plan on taking it via my wage- I'm on NIL pay. How do you take something from nothing??? ARRRGGGHHHH!!!
Just what I need today, a fight with an HR service advisor who doesn't have a bloody clue.
Chemo is still yet to resume...
Temp is creeping up again, as is my heart rate...
I feel REALLY weepy (must get a bloody grip)
And later tonight, am heading to Heathrow to drop off one of my closest/dearest friends as she returns to Bermuda. She's been here 10 days now, at my side almost 24/7, and boy am I going to miss her. Would it be wrong to cry at check in and then throw myself on the floor and hold on to her ankles making leaving difficult?

God, I hate this life right now. There has to be an end in sight........:depressed:


----------



## littlemissh

Blimey Andrea, you don't need to get a grip and I'm not surprised you are weepy, you are having such a tough time that seems to go on forever.

I'm sorry your friend is leaving, I could do a courier delivery of some handcuffs for you to chain yourself to her...that way either she will stay or you will end up in Bermuda...

Fingers crossed they get on top of your infection asap. Thinking of you as always,


----------



## Grumbletum

Hmmm, Bermuda sounds lovely! Perhaps you could curl up in her suitcase and get smuggled over there with her? And is there room for me?
No wonder you are feeling low  Hoping and praying soooooooo hard that you get the break you deserve :kiss:


----------



## Terriernut

Helloooo sweet pea!!!  I bought an I phone to talk to you, and a proper contract as well!!!  

I am so sorry your friend is off to Bermuda, sorrier that she isnt taking you with her!  (what fun that would be eh!?)

As for the twits in HR, they can stuff themselves!!!  (i'm holding a finger up)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archie

Tell your HR to shove their overpay up their arse as you say you'll only speak to some dimwit who hasn't got a clue so just don't speak to them if they want anything let them sort it out as you say they can't take something from nothing just try not to get stressed about it.  

Sorry to hear your back in hospital hopefully you'll feel a bit better soon. x


----------



## MattsMum

Hi sweetie. Hope you're feeling better tonight after your bloods. Hope it will give you back your energy and some colour to your cheeks!!
Thinking of you,:hug:
Nic and gang xxxx


----------



## bruscar

Welshy,

For the love o'god would you allow yourself to take a deep breath and shed a few tears.

You are officially a legend !!!

You are allowed ya know. . . what a great friend they must be to have been there when you really needed them.

keep concentrating on your health wont ya.  that ass licker that sent the letter from hr wont get a promotion anyway haha

bruscar

xx


----------



## ameslouise

bruscar said:


> For the love o'god would you allow yourself to take a deep breath and shed a few tears.


I'm with Bruscar!  Take it easy on yourself, mate.  Sorry you are back on the ward, hope the fever and the heart settle down soon.

We're all rooting for you, and we all love you tons.

xo xo xo - Ames


----------



## DougUte

Absolutely. Take it easy and let yourself have a cry if you need to.


----------



## MattsMum

Keep fighting sweetie, :kiss:
Nic and gang xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Thinking of you Welshy, always.

Infinity and Beyond mate. :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

:Karl:
:Karl:
:Karl:


----------



## LOSTnut

Hey And, just read the last post from effdee on the stem cell transplant.

Would that be a possibility for you?

Just wondering if you thought about it and can ask about it.

Hang in there and lotsa hugs!


----------



## Kris

Hope you get your break soon! Concentrate on getting healthy and try not to let the work stuff get you down. It's all about you right now


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

Welshy is having a very difficult time at present getting things under control and unfortunately has been admitted to ICU.  

She is fighting hard and thank goodness everything is now stable and she is resting comfortably, first time in quite a while! Hopefully she will only be in there for a short time and will soon be back on the ward.

Andrea sends her love and thanks to everyone.

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Terriernut

Thank you for the update Dusty.  Welshy, you know you are always in my thoughts and prayers.  
Huuugggggggggggggssssssssssssssssssssssss and xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

Good grief, she just can't catch a break.


----------



## tiloah

Thanks for the update. Do they know why things went haywire this time?

Get better Welshy! Hugs and thinking of you always. Keep resting.


----------



## lulu2

Hi Welsh Bird, so sorry to hear of this bad news! My thoughts and prayers are with you, keep your chin up hun, you're very brave and strong!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vness1208

I really hope things start to get better for you, somethings gotta give.. try to stay strong & positve. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## MattsMum

Keep fighting darling girl. Im sorry we had to leave you there 
Nic, Dan, Ella and Matt xx


----------



## DustyKat

> Do they know why things went haywire this time?


I don't think it was any one thing but more a combination of everything. It places a lot of stress on all her systems and I think it just makes things very unpredictable. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Astra

I've just received the text from J.
This is devastating news, Andrea felt so good when I spoke to her on Wednesday.
Keep fighting brave girl, love you tons
xxxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Hope you get some rest, Andrea. Thinking of you as always xxx


----------



## DougUte

Welshy,  We are praying for you. Please hang in there.


----------



## MattsMum

:hug: Thinking of you. Keep fighting sweetie.
Nic and gang xx


----------



## littlemissh

Keep strong missy but don't feel you need to pretend to be brave when you're not feeling that way. Sometimes it's better to be honest, get it off your chest and then move on. Here is the perfect place when you feel able because we understand and just want to help you out. We can't do it physically so we will do our best to help you out emotionally...and then we'll take the piss!! )
Good wishes and vibes as always,
J.    ;-)


----------



## Jennjenn

Oh my 

I have been away for a little bit and this is so depressing to come back to. Aww Welshy I cannot believe you are going through all this. You are such a good person, and strong also. I hope that everything will start to get better. I just cannot believe that this is happening  

Stay strong and keep fighting. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mario

Andrea
There are many brave and beautiful people here, but I know everyone will agree you are the brightest of stars. You have touched us all. Please get well soon.
Hugs
Marie xxxx


----------



## DustyKat

Happy news!...

Welshy is out of ICU and back on the ward. She is resting more comfortably now and things are under control again. Her consultant is away for a couple days but when she returns she is hoping to be allowed home. 

You are one amazing lady mate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infinity and beyond, :wub:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

amazing news !!!!! 
you're truly inspirational Welshy!! :rosette2::rosette2:


----------



## MattsMum

Great news And. Just rest and LISTEN to what they're telling you!! 
I have a strong feeling that's fallen on deaf ears!!
Nic xx


----------



## littlemissh

Excellent news!


----------



## ameslouise

Oh, Welshy, you keep us on our toes!

Love you, mate.  Hang in there!!

xo - Ames


----------



## Terriernut

Huzzah!  Always better to be out of ICU!  Rest up Andrea
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DougUte

GO WELSHY GO!    Hope you are home soon.


----------



## scottmyster

my thoughts and prayers are with you andrea


----------



## Welsh-bird

Hi all,
Just stopping by to say a big thanks for the continued support, emails, txts etc that And's received. They really do lift her spirits.
Right now she's busy sleeping for Wales- But its long overdue!
Im sure she'll be back posting as soon as she's able.
For now, back over to you Dusty... And thanks from us for everything!
J xx


----------



## bushydougie

I was in Wales at the weekend and the sun was shining. I was sure that must have been a good sign 
Rest well Andrea. You sure deserve it!
x


----------



## xJillx

I am so happy to hear this news!  Hooray!!!  Dusty is right - You are truly amazing!


----------



## Terriernut

Sleep sweet Welshy, and I sure hope you get some healing while you're at it!  Thanks for the update Julian!
Hugs and prayers are ALWAYS coming Andrea's way from me.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Hope your still getting lots of rest Andrea !

thinking of you always 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AndiGirl

You are in my thought and prayers, Andrea.  You continue to take care of yourself.    Lots of love to you.


----------



## MattsMum

Thinking of you today sweetie.:hug:
Nic, Dan Matt and Ella xx


----------



## Crohn's Mom

sending love, love , love


----------



## Terriernut

Hiya Welshy!!!  I'm hoping you are having a good day today.  And I hope tomorrow is good.  I think of you every day, no lie.  

:kiss:


----------



## Astra

Quick update

Andrea has sent a message, she is back in the cancer hospital and starting chemo again.
Sounds like her head is cabbaged!
I don't know anymore than that, I will phone her later.


----------



## littlemissh

Thanks for the update Joan.
She be pleased ( as much as you can be) that chemo being restarted. 
Andrea, I am rooting for you do that you can tolerate this round a bit better and avoid infection/ itu.
Sending lots of good luck your way.
Xxx


----------



## DustyKat

Thanks Joan. 

Andrea is going through difficult times at present. Yes, she is back in the hospital she hates and chemo has already commenced.

It is hard, the uncertainty, the changing of plans and treatments, the symptoms, the side effects, the tests, the whole damn thing. She is fighting and has an amazing abundance of strength, will, compassion and selflessness, it is no wonder that those whose lives she has touched are so in awe of her. 

But the ability to keep up that fight must take its toll somewhere and that comes in her need to rest and the need to do that often. Andrea appreciates the contact that is made to her so very much but it can become overwhelming at times because she cares for you all and feels the need to respond and at the moment this is difficult. I know you guys understand, it may not be the same situation but I know many of you here have been very ill, whether it be at home or in hospital, and know the toll that takes on you. 

Infinity and Beyond Welshy! 
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MattsMum

Thinking of you sweetie. Hope chemos going well. 
If anyone can beat this, then you sure can.
Lots of love, Nic and gang xx


----------



## tiloah

Oh dear. Rest is priority #1! You can't get better without it. Don't worry about us, we'll always be here. Always thinking of you, always ready to support you how you need.

Sending all my love and healing/comforting thoughts, as always. Hugs to Andrea and all her people.

Thanks for the updates you guys.


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Hope the chemo goes ok, Andrea. 

Keep your chin up. You're amazing. Hugs xXx


----------



## bruscar

All my love Andrea, keep on keeping on my friend (and hero !)

Bruscar

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Carrie630

I know I'm pretty far away and don't know Andrea, but it sounds like she's been in the hospital for a long time   Do we know if she needs anything to keep her mind occupied? books? mad libs? etc?


----------



## Jer's Girl

We are all on your side and thinking of you!


----------



## Terriernut

Hope you are doing ok Welshy??  Thinking of you every day!
Oooooddles of Huggggggggggggggggggssssssssssssssss!!!!
:Karl::wub::Karl::wub::Karl::wub:


----------



## MattsMum

Thinking of you sweetie.
Thanks for your patience and kindness last night.:hug:
Nic xxxx


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

Well Welshy is still in hospital and the chemo continues. The best thing is she remains stable and her heart is still going strong with no glitches! :thumleft: 
It goes without saying that she doesn't want to be there but all things considered she is in good spirits and chugging along fine. 

She sends her heartfelt thanks and appreciation for the unwavering love, support and understanding. 

Infinity and Beyond Welshy! 
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## xJillx

Thank you for keeping us up to date, Dusty.

You are one tough cookie, Andrea!  What you are going through must be so very difficult, but you are pushing though, missy.  Hang in there!


----------



## Misty-Eyed

SO Glad it's going well! Hope it continues to do so! xxxxx


----------



## Keona

Hang in Andrea.  Im going to show up at your door in a big bunny suit one day and massive easter eggs ..  (okay..maybe not the bunny suit)...  but beers at your local pub is in order!

take care 

(if Dusty keeps sayin "to infinity and beyond" Im gonna start nicknaming her buzzz)


----------



## Welsh-bird

Good morning all!
Just stopping by to say my own thanks for all your continued support- it really does mean so much.
Sat here, currently hooked up to the devils spawn aka chemo. Would love to say this drug has the same manic side effect as Pred, but I would be lying. If it does, then I'm still waiting for it to kick in! This one comes with the head in a bucket effect...nice lol!!
Otherwise, all continues to crawl along nicely here. No infctions, no heart problems, bloods holding their own, and (drum roll) NO cough!! Andrea's doing the 'happy dance'!!
Will let you in on a secret- I'm going home later today. Its such a secret that not even my medical team are aware of it yet! I need my own space, my own bed, my bathroom and sofa, and above all a bloody decent nights sleep!

Hope you're all doing good out there, and if not, then you will soon be on the mend.
Feel free to come join me at my local tomorrow for my 'escaping party'- first rounds on me!!
Loads a love and hugs to all, And xxxx

@Wendy- I'm voting, will keep going until it tells me to get lost! As for the nickname 'buzzz'- it will have to join a long list of others!! lol xxx

@Dusty- Eternally greatful. Moon n back always xxx

@Joan- Hope Brighton's still standing!! xxx


----------



## Welsh-bird

Now for a big THANK YOU...(if I had Dusty or Wendy's computer skills this would look spectacular!).

Diesanduhr- THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for the gift you've sent.  :mademyday:
It's so kind of you to be thinking of me....and if you made it (which I assume you did), then you have an amazing talent there girl. To say I'm touched would be an understatement. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It will always accompany me to hospital and will brighten up the darkest of days.

Your note made me cry- trust me thats an accomplishment.!!! :ylol:

I just need to say, I truly am sooo sooo Greatful. 

THANK YOU :kiss:

Loads a love, And xxx:heart:


----------



## Dexky

Hey And!!  Glad you're up to your witty self!  Don't go bustin' out till you're ready though!  Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Welsh-bird

Dex, I'm busting out of EVERYTHING on this bloody pred!! lol
Good job there are no beach holidays planned, a harpoon up my bum's the last thing I need right now (although it would make a change from the camera crew that's usually up there!) xxx


----------



## Dexky

Ahahahaha!!  I guess it would be bloody tough tethered to that hospital bed and buzzing on pred at the same time!!  Wish I could be there to pound you in a game of backgammon or something!!

I see they haven't stolen your sense of humor


----------



## Welsh-bird

The humour DOES elude me at times Dex, well most of the time to be honest. 
I am Jabba the hut's long lost sister! 

You can teach me backgammon, and I'll supply the beer!


----------



## Dexky

MMMMmm beer and backgammon!!  Reminds me of college...that's probably why I'm a truck driver and not working in a nice air-conditioned office


----------



## Scifimom

Wahoooo Andrea is back

Live Long and Prosper my friend


----------



## littlemissh

Yo , welshy,
Glad you are feeling a little better and I'll see you down the local!!
)
J


----------



## MattsMum

Great to see you up and around And.
Everything crossed that you're in your own bed tonight.
Nic and gang xxx


----------



## tiloah

Welsh-bird said:


> Now for a big THANK YOU...(if I had Dusty or Wendy's computer skills this would look spectacular!).
> 
> Diesanduhr- THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for the gift you've sent.  :mademyday:
> It's so kind of you to be thinking of me....and if you made it (which I assume you did), then you have an amazing talent there girl. To say I'm touched would be an understatement. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It will always accompany me to hospital and will brighten up the darkest of days.
> 
> Your note made me cry- trust me thats an accomplishment.!!! :ylol:
> 
> I just need to say, I truly am sooo sooo Greatful.
> 
> THANK YOU :kiss:
> 
> Loads a love, And xxx:heart:


I feel like we've gotta look out for each other. I know someday soon you'll be the strong one offering support.

I'm so glad to hear you like it. You are more than welcome. I hope you get to rest at home soon. :soledance:


----------



## steph38

Terrible news. Thoughts and prayers are coming your way Andrea and keep strong...


----------



## Crohn's Mom

So great to hear from you Andrea xoxoxoxo
I would join you at the local and bring the beer myself if I were closer..

thinking of you always,
much love,
~T~


----------



## LOSTnut

Sure is good to hear that you are planning to break out!  

Still wondering if you ever thought about the stem cell transplant that I mentioned earlier and if it would help you in some way. 

But, no matter what, wishing you all the best!


----------



## Astra

She's broke out! And she's home.
She's gonna have a lovely night tonight in her own bed

Enjoy yourself hun and take it easy
Love ya tons xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Glad she's getting some rest.

Good to hear from you again, Andrea!! Much love xxx


----------



## Terriernut

She's in her own bed, having a pint, eating a chinese.  Oh heavenly Welshy!  You naughty, naughty girl!!

Loving it!  Promise you'll go back and behave for a few hours a day though?
But sleep sweet lady...


----------



## Keona

ROFLOL...."she's busted out"... haha....  this needs to be made into a movie.. hehe....<shaking my head>  when are you going back Andrea?  

I cant even find an animated picture to fit this post... hmm...  

enjoy your sleep!


----------



## mario

What can I say? Andrea  you're a star! Take good care of yourself.
Hugs
 Marie x x


----------



## LOSTnut

Andrea, I hope you had a peaceful night with a relaxing night's sleep, restoring your unbelievable strength to keep fighting. 
You most definitely have my complete admiration. 
Wishing you and Julian well!


----------



## Ian

YES! I'm so pleased you're out of there. Crossing everything that it lasts longer than a couple of days this time! Your gas and electricity bills must be none-existent right now haha.

So glad to hear things are looking up. About bloody time! Hope the beer and chinese food went down well. Keep treating yourself, and take care  x


----------



## Welsh-bird

Morning all,
Well after a few good days and lulled into a false sense of security, I've woken up feeling like that bloody truck has been and reversed over me a few times in the night. 

Question for you all (will also post seperately)...I have lots of LLQ pain this morning, BUT I have no colon and very little rectum left. If this was this time last year would say that my UC was going haywire, but thats not a possibility today. I've just passed loads of mucus and now blood. I'm on 40mg of pred and predfoam twice daily...I just dont get whats happening. Any ideas??

Have managed to drag the laptop to my bed, and have an appt at the hospital later, but to be honest, I dont know how I'm going to make it. I just want to hide away- my legs wont even hold me up today in the shower, let alone make that bloody journey.

Have sat here for almost an hour crying- I have HAD ENOUGH OF THIS CRAP!!

Sorry to be on a downer- just need somewhere to vent.

Hope you all have a great day
And xx

@Lostnut- Sorry for not answering re stemcell earlier. No its not an option now that I have an Ileo and Cancer. Wish it had been before though, may have saved myself some of this grief!! xx

@Ian- Chinese and beer?? In my dreams buddy. BIG no to either right now  xx


----------



## mario

So so sorry Andrea. I'm crying too. No words are adequate really but you've touched my heart. You are an awesomely brave lady who deserves a break. I know everyone will agree that you are an inspiration to us all.
Hugs
Marie x


----------



## Becca1991

Could it be your ovaries or something like that??


----------



## Astra

Update

Andrea has phoned the gastro and she's sending the paramedics. So it looks like she's on her way back to hospital. Andrea is in a lot of pain.
I will let you know more later.


----------



## Dexky

Sorry And, but it sounds like you better get back in there even if you have to call an ambulance to take you.  Don't suffer in pain!!


----------



## Grant

OMG, what has the woman done to deserve this. I hope this is a blip & she can carry on with her treatment.
Good Luck Welshy
Rgds
Grant


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

Andrea has been admitted again. The pain is/was pretty intense and they are in the process of trying to pinpoint exactly what is going on. 

In the meantime they have given her some pretty heavy pain killers and she now is getting some much needed relief and rest. 

Hang in there Welshy! Love ya mate, :heart:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## DougUte

Andrea, we are still praying for you.  I hope things go better for you. I don't know how much of this one person is suppose to handle. Hang in there.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

:Karl::Karl::Karl:

sending all my love !


----------



## Terriernut

:Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl:
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
Thinking of you Andrea.  Hoping you pass this hurdle.  You deserve this to be nothing but a blip, and to wake up in the morning feeling full of beans and ready to take on the world again!
Love you lady!


----------



## allieinwonder

I know we have never talked much, but I wanted to let you know that I am thinking about you and praying for you! You are such a strong person, you can do this! 

Lots of hugs and Love!!!


----------



## bushydougie

So sorry to hear that you are going through all this pain again. It simply isn't fair. I am so sorry that you are dealing with so much. I hope that the pain meds are doing their job and you are doing your job of resting
As always, take care of yourself
Much love 
sam


----------



## scottmyster

HI there, i am sorry things aren't well for you right now . i hope you will get on the mend soon:Flower:best wishes 

scott


----------



## SarahAnne

Thinking of you.....


:Karl:


----------



## Welsh-bird

:yoshijumpjoy: Homeward bound!!
My quilt and I are outta here! And about bloody time too...had enough of this place to last me a lifetime!

Hope all is well out in the real world.
Thanks for the continues texts, mails and messages left here.
And xx


----------



## bushydougie

Enjoy!
xxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Yey! Enjoy your bed! Really hope you don't have to go back anytime soon xXx


----------



## Welsh-bird

Thanks both.
Michelle can assure you, I won't be back here but for outpatient appts for a bloody long time!
Need to be well for the rugby on Sat. Fingers crossed!! 
xx


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Good, that's what I like to hear!

Isn't playing rugby a step too far though?  Only joking! Sat is a good few days off though. Plenty of time of get lots of rest. Hope you make it! x


----------



## Dexky

Glad you got things back under control And!!  Enjoy home!...and rugby  Good luck!


----------



## Terriernut

Another breakout?!  Whooo hoooo!!!!  Enjoy your bed and those lovely legs on the rugby players...YOM!
:dance:


----------



## Ian

Glad to hear you going back in earlier in the week was just a blip! Enjoy your freedom! Hope you're feeling okay  x


----------



## Crohn's Mom

So great to hear you busted out !! 

much love,
~T~


----------



## Astra

Andrea can't come home yet.
She is gonna see gastro tomorrow so hopefully, fingers crossed, she will be allowed home.


----------



## Guest323244

Twice out of Alcatraz!


----------



## Terriernut

Astra101 said:


> Andrea can't come home yet.
> She is gonna see gastro tomorrow so hopefully, fingers crossed, she will be allowed home.


Hard to break out on Sundays....I tried!  Digits crossed she gets out tomorrow!

Get some rest if you can sweet Andrea.  If patients are being noisy..save those little soaps they give you to wash with, they make great missiles!!!
:devil:
(Please know I only threw one ONCE and I'm not advocating bad behavior...much)


----------



## DougUte

Andrea, may the Gastro let you go home. As for Rugby on Saturday... Last fall I went to a (American) football game 9 days after my surgery.  I totally understand!


----------



## Jennjenn

Hopefully they will let you free tomorrow so you can enjoy being home!


----------



## xJillx

I hope you are able to go home very soon.  Keep us posted!


----------



## tiloah

Astra101 said:


> Andrea can't come home yet.
> She is gonna see gastro tomorrow so hopefully, fingers crossed, she will be allowed home.


Well they should keep her or let her go home, but stop teasing her changing their minds! :ymad:


----------



## littlemissh

Why do they do that thing..one person saying one thing and the next saying the opposite..really very annoying. Lets hope they make their minds up Andrea...and that it will be home at least for a little while.


----------



## vness1208

aww, hang in there, my thoughts and prayers are w/ you. hope you feel better & hope you can get out of there soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## Terriernut

How ya doing sweet pea????  Did you give em hell at the hospital?  I'm not texting ya cause you need your rest.  But I'm hoping you can break outta there very soon, if indeed you arent already out and down at the pub flirting with the sexy things they have in Wales?

All my love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keona

Hey Andrea.. who is your rugby team?


----------



## DougUte

Don't know if it means she has escaped the jail.... left the hospital, that is.... but Welshy posted in the Last One Wins game.


----------



## DustyKat

Update...

Looks like Welshy will be in hospital for a few days yet. Chemo is still continuing and I think the GI wants her to rest up bit more. There's nothing serious going on just little niggly things, all remains stable, YAY!, and they are just making sure they dot all the i's and cross all the t's before allowing her home. 

Fingers crossed they allow her out to watch the rugby on the weekend!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Andrea sends her love and thanks, it means the world to her to know that you are all here cheering her on! 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Well she does need that rest if she wants to oggle at the 'talent' on the rugby pitch! 

Hope the chemo is going well, And xXx


----------



## Terriernut

Sorry to hear they are keeping her in there.  But surely they will let her out for the Rugby!!!!

Keep at em Welshy!!!
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Keona

I think we ought to as a group get in contact with the hottest guy on her favourite Rugby team and get him to go visit her in the hospital


----------



## Welsh-bird

Happy days!!!
Guess where I am? At the Millenium stadium- pint in hand and living it large!!
Plan on making the most of a days freedom!!!!
Now just for a Welsh win today...
Hope everyones having a good day
And xxx (with the biggest smile!)


----------



## xJillx

What a terrific report!  Enjoy yourself and that pint, Andrea!


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Whoopppp whoppppp!!! SO pleased you made it!! Hope you have a FANTASTIC day! 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Grumbletum

Hey, I think I can feel the warmth from that smile all the way up here in the Hebrides. Have a blast - you soooooooo deserve it xxx


----------



## LOSTnut

Awesome .... just awesome. Hope they won and you had a phantastic time!   Cheers!


----------



## Terriernut

Whoooot!  Hope you had a blast Welshy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushydougie

Wow! Fab stuff. Hope the sun shone for you 
x


----------



## ameslouise

I need a pic of our Welshy enjoying a pint at the game!  Hope you survived the day!

xo xo lotsa love from your mate across the pond - Ames


----------



## ameslouise

Keona said:


> I think we ought to as a group get in contact with the hottest guy on her favourite Rugby team and get him to go visit her in the hospital


Splendid idea!  I'm in!


----------



## AndiGirl

What a great idea!  Hi Andrea!  I'm still praying for you sweetie.


----------



## MattsMum

Glad to hear you made it And- and a win too!
When does Julien leave for New Zealand?
Hope your recovery isn't too bad today- thinking of you
Nic and gang xxx


----------



## crag

Hi Andrea,

I don't believe that we've spoken before but I've been following your journey and thought I'd use this positive moment to say hello and that I'm thinking of you. 

Wishing you all the good thoughts I can muster and I hope that pint tasted amazing, I'm sure you enjoyed every drop! 

Take care of yourself and the best of luck for the future. 

Craig


----------



## Dexky

Easy on the ale And!  Glad you finally made that damn rugby match!!  You greatly deserved it!


----------



## Ian

Really pleased to read this Andrea, hope it was a great day! Thinking of you all the time x


----------



## LOSTnut

Keona said:


> I think we ought to as a group get in contact with the hottest guy on her favourite Rugby team and get him to go visit her in the hospital


Is there something like the "Make a wish foundation" in the UK? I like the idea too.


----------



## Welsh-bird

:dance:Well I'm home!!!
I think a day at the rugby, and my few 'medicinal' pints, have done the world of good. I'm honestly, despite having probs with my CD right now, feeling better than I have in a long time. 
Thanks for all the lovely messages left- I really did have a great day, and topped off with a win, and followed by a nice Thai meal. Satuday felt like a turning point...now for more of these days and fewer 'shite' days and I will again be a happy bunny!:luigi:
Thanks for the suggestions of meeting my beloved Welsh team, but I have met the boys, as Julien used to play international rugby (hence the passion), BUT if Brad Pitt's available instead I will take you up on the offer!:lol:

Hoping everyones keeping well, or as well as can be out there.
Here the sun's shinning, I have had a delivery of some DVD's for prep time tomorrow- Yes Dusty, 'Underbelly' has made it to Wales (just waiting on series 2&3 now- subtle hint!!), and all seem's good in my world.
Looking forward to seeing you all around again.:ghug:
And xxx


----------



## Terriernut

Whooo hoooo!!!!!  She's back!!!  Look out world!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushydougie

Yay! Glad to hear you so positive and enjoying yourself. 
Keep it all up honey 
x


----------



## LOSTnut

Phan-fabulous news! Great to hear that everything is going well.


----------



## DustyKat

You never know your luck Welshy, series 2 & 3...hmmmm.

Underbelly? Piffle, never watched an episode yet! 

Dusty. :ybiggrin:


----------



## Welsh-bird

Have just watched the 1st 5 episodes of Underbelly, whilst sitting here preping. No having to run for the loo either. Knew Oz would come in handy at some point in my life...

Still dancing, smiling and feeling better daily!:luigi:
Hope you all are too!! xxx:sun:

@Dusty- will eagerly await series 2&3. Hoping they arrive more promptly than my flight tkt!! xx :heart:


----------



## Crohn's 35

Hey Andrea, now I want you to behave yourself!  I will be watching you. :shifty-t: I miss our chats!  Drop me a line ok?


----------



## DustyKat

Keep wishing Welshy! You just never know what might land on the doorstep...:wink:

Hmph...Plane tickets, Underbelly, Paw Paw ointment...oi, oi, oi...:rof:

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## ameslouise

Thinking of you, Welshy!  How'd it go???

xo -Ames


----------



## Terriernut

Welshie.....oh Welshy......How is our Welshy??????


----------



## ameslouise

I just had my first-ever phone conversation with our Welshy! That was fun!  She sounded great to me and we had a nice chat with lots of laughs.  She is home, going on two weeks now, and feeling pretty good, knock wood!

She was surprised at my American accent - what?  I'm American! I don't have an accent! But she said it wasn't too bad and she could understand me just fine, and I told her the same thing!

I look forward to the day we can meet in person, Andrea!!  Onward to Scotland 2012!

xo xo - Ames


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

It's been a while but Welshy is still plugging along just fine. 

She has just completed her last chemo and is feeling pretty whacked at the moment but things seem pretty stable as far as her CD and cancer is concerned. So hoping they stay that way Welshy! 

She sends her love and continued thanks for all the love and support she has received. It really does mean the world to her. 

So rest up Welshy and look after yourself! We understand that you can't be on here and that you don't always get to your phone or to answer your messages and emails. 

We love you and care about you mate...:hug:

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## Keona

Thinking of you - still waiting for Brad to return my call .. here..this is to tide you over 








ummm...sorry its so LARGE but I figured you might actually like the life-like effect


----------



## DustyKat

Hey guys,

I have heard from Andrea's brother and she in none too well at the moment.  

She has had a setback which has mean't some further surgery has needed to be done. She is okay at present but it has taken it's toll and she is very tired and finding things a bit difficult. She won't be able to answer any calls, texts or emails as her phone has been switched off so she can rest. 

Andrea knows we are all thinking of her and she is in our prayers. She is forever grateful for the support she receives, it truly does make a difference to her. 

We are here for you hun and we always will be...:hug: 

Always loved and never forgotten mate. :heart:

Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Astra

I had a text too.
I think maybe the surgery is the removal of her rectum. Andrea was waiting til Wednesday to discuss this option. Perhaps things progressed quickly, she only went into hospital on Friday for blood work.

I love you Andrea!  :hug:
Hoping this is your last surgery now, time for a break!
Speak to you soon, speedy recovery
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bushydougie

Thinking of you as always Andrea. Take care
Sam
x


----------



## robbo87

I don't really know what to say other than I am thinking of you at this time Andrea and hope that things work out for you!!

Good luck!
x


----------



## Terriernut

Hugs and lotsa love to you Andrea!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's 35

Yeah I got a text from he brother too... I was shocked, but I know she is going to fight this, she is a tough cookie!  Love and hugs Andrea, we all miss you!  So get out of the hospital and have a glass of wine! :banana:


----------



## ameslouise

Oh, no, Andrea!  God needs to turn up his hearing aids cuz we've all been praying like crazy for you!

Hang in there, honey.  Sending lots of love your way.  xo xo xo -Ames


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Always thinking of you Andrea !

Sending lots of love,hugs and healing thoughts your way 

much love,
xoxoxo
~T~


----------



## LOSTnut

Thinking of you and wishing that things will improve soon.

Lotsa hugs!


----------



## xJillx

Sending loving thoughts and prayers your way, Andrea.


----------



## Trysha

Prayers and hugs Andrea, be better soon
Trysha


----------



## DougUte

Praying for you Andrea. God bless.


----------



## SarahAnne

Prayers and healing thoughts.


----------



## ameslouise

Had a nice chat with our Welshy this afternoon.  She's still in the hosp, recovering from surgery, and hanging in there. We had a few laughs and as always it was great to hear her voice.

Love you lots, Andrea.  We're all rooting for you!!  xo xo xo - Ames


----------



## Astra

Yeah I had a chat this evening with Andrea.
She's bearing up, but it's hard, and to be fair, she's entitled to be upset after all the fannying around they're doing with her.
Andrea is going home tomorrow but has to be back for blood work on Tuesday.
Then they're gonna discuss a plan of action, hopefully adding Infliximab to the mix of cocktails!
BTW, her surgery was the return of the dreaded abscess that keeps lurking probably due to the chemo.

Andrea's gonna be ok, she's so strong, so inspirational, so desparately needing some good health her way.
Love you Andrea, keep swimming
xxxxx


----------



## Terriernut

Andrea is the BESTEST EVER.  She DESERVES to get well....and hopefully now that chemo is over she can get the dreaded Crohn's under control.

ANDREA.....KEEP FIGHTING you are and inspiration to all, and damn gorgeous as well.

Love ya!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LOSTnut

Andrea, I don't know you personally but I trust Misty so...

YEAH, WHAT MISTY SAID! 

Lotsa love and hugs!


----------



## Crohn's 35

She is and always was my hero, no one I know has ever been through the hell she has been through and still keeps on fighting.  We love you Andrea, we still have a lot of chatting to do...after the wine lol.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I wanted to bump this up and see if anyone knows what happened with Andrea?  For some reason I started thinking about her today and I realized I don't know what the outcome was, if she beat the cancer.  The updates just sort of stopped in this thread.

DustyKat, Astra?  Do you guys have any info about her?  I really hope she is well.  Don't know why I started thinking about her today.


----------



## Astra

Yeah she's fine!
Can't go into too much detail without her permission but she's ok, we speak on the phone 3 times a week and she's doing great, not to worry xxx


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks Joan!  I understand about not being able to give details, I'm just glad to hear she's okay.


----------

